# Memphis Grizzlies (13-38) @ New Orleans Hornets (23-27)..2/10/07



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

@









7:00pm CST
Ford Center-Oklahoma City, OK


Preview​


> _The New Orleans Hornets needed overtime to win each of their last two games. They'll try to seal a victory in four quarters Saturday when they host the Memphis Grizzlies in Oklahoma City.
> 
> The Hornets (23-27) are 4-0 in overtime games this season, including a 100-97 win over the Grizzlies on Dec. 22 in the teams' only previous meeting of 2006-07.
> 
> ...


http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/preview?gameId=270210003


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

A pretty damn good lead by the 3rd.

I like this team attitude.

I hope it turns out to be the biggest comeback in sports history when the Hornets win the NBA Championship by just losing 23 games in the season PLUS playoffs........

...
... nah..., back to reality, they are doing great.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

They're playing good tonight. Paul with a better shooting night than his last 2 games. :clap:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets win! 114-99. :clap: 

All starters (and 6th man Bobby Jackson) in double figures.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Playoffs here we come. Sorry if I'm getting ahead of myself. But this game made me start thinking about the playoffs again.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Whole team shot very very well.

Like almost 56%.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


> _OKLAHOMA CITY, Feb. 10, 2007 (AP) -- After needing extra time to get their last two wins, Chris Paul and the New Orleans Hornets disposed of their latest foe a little bit earlier.
> 
> Paul had 23 points and 11 assists, David West added 22 points and the two teamed up to lead an early third-quarter surge as the Hornets pulled away for a 114-99 win over the Memphis Grizzlies on Saturday night.
> 
> ...


Link

Since the Hornets will play the Grizzlies back-to-back, I'll just sticky this until Tuesday.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*New Orleans Hornets (24-27) @ Memphis Grizzlies (13-39)..2/13/07*

Preview​


> Having their two best players has helped the New Orleans Hornets play some of their best basketball to date.
> 
> Chris Paul and David West look to continue their strong play and lead the Hornets to a fourth straight victory on Tuesday and complete a home-and-home series sweep of the Memphis Grizzlies.
> 
> ...


http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/preview?gameId=270213029

Hornets had better come out playing just as good or better than they played this team on Saturday night.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

bee-fan said:


> Playoffs here we come. Sorry if I'm getting ahead of myself. But this game made me start thinking about the playoffs again.



I take all the blame, every time I start to feel confident. The Hornets send me flying down to reality. The proof is above.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Grizzlies win 108-104. Their 1st win in the SW division this season and of course it had to come against the Hornets. Paul with a bad shooting night tonight but at least he stopped shooting early this time. He played really lazy tonight. Tyson an absolute BEAST on the boards. Went into the 4th quarter with 20 and ended up with 23 (12 of them offensive). 17pts and 23rebounds. A really good night for him. A good night for West too. He and Chandler were the only players with double-doubles. If Hornets would've did better on their free throws, they would've won. Oh well, thought they were going to get tied for that 8th spot tonight but I guess that'll have to wait. Kings tomorrow.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I take all the blame, every time I start to feel confident. The Hornets send me flying down to reality. The proof is above.


LOL! I know what you mean bee-fan. I know what you mean.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Paul had to be hurt, he just wasn't playing the same. Devin Brown played bad tonight, I was happy to see Pargo in at the end. One good thing is Rasual figured out how to make a basket again.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Paul had to be hurt, he just wasn't playing the same. Devin Brown played bad tonight, I was happy to see Pargo in at the end. One good thing is Rasual figured out how to make a basket again.


I think Bobby and Pargo should've been in at the end. Bobby would've taken it to the hole and ended up at the line. He didn't have a good shooting night either though. Devin had a bad night, Paul had a bad night, and Bobby had a bad night. One thing I noticed with Rasual is that he has to "warm up". Most times lately Scott takes him out before he warms up. I guess Scott says he don't have time for that. LOL! Paul didn't need to be in the Skill Challenge. I liked his idea of participating in the rookie/sophomore game and then going to chill a bit with his family.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> I think Bobby and Pargo should've been in at the end. Bobby would've taken it to the hole and ended up at the line. He didn't have a good shooting night either though. Devin had a bad night, Paul had a bad night, and Bobby had a bad night. One thing I noticed with Rasual is that he has to "warm up". Most times lately Scott takes him out before he warms up. I guess Scott says he don't have time for that. LOL! *Paul didn't need to be in the Skill Challenge.* I liked his idea of participating in the rookie/sophomore game and then going to chill a bit with his family.



Especially now that I think he re-injured that arm. I think your right about Rasual and I believe that's why he plays better as a starter. He have more time to find a rhythm.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Especially now that I think he re-injured that arm. I think your right about Rasual and I believe that's why he plays better as a starter. He have more time to find a rhythm.


At first Paul had the arm band on then he took it off and then it was back on again. I don't know what's going on with that. We'll see if they mention something in the newest articles. It didn't seem like he was hurt though. Seemed like he was lethargic or like he had something on his mind. Didn't seem too upbeat tonight.

In other news, Hornets' next opponent is in overtime against Houston right now.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> At first Paul had the arm band on then he took it off and then it was back on again. I don't know what's going on with that. We'll see if they mention something in the newest articles. It didn't seem like he was hurt though. Seemed like he was lethargic or like he had something on his mind. Didn't seem too upbeat tonight.
> 
> In other news, Hornets' next opponent is in overtime against Houston right now.



Gil said during the game that Paul took it off because he thought it was affecting his shot. Then he was hit on the arm and had to leave the game. That's when he put it back on. I assumed he had to be hurt, because at the end he didn't look to take a shot.

I'm glad the Kings are in overtime, they've been playing pretty good lately.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

If they want to make the playoffs, they've certainly got to at least be able to beat the team with the worst record in the league. Before you know it, Boston will break their losing streak against the Hornets. LOL! Then I will pull all the hair out of my head for sure.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> *Gil said during the game that Paul took it off because he thought it was affecting his shot. Then he was hit on the arm and had to leave the game. That's when he put it back on. I assumed he had to be hurt, because at the end he didn't look to take a shot.*
> 
> I'm glad the Kings are in overtime, they've been playing pretty good lately.


Oh ok. On Saturday he shot pretty good and I thought perhaps the band may have helped his shot. LOL!

Kings lose.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Bad loss for you guys I think the first win for Memphis in the southwest division

Correct me if im wrong.

Damn thought you guys would push for 6th.
Good luck for the rest of the season though would be nice to have 4 from the southwest in the playoffs but losing to Memphis is unacceptable if you want to be a playoff side.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

hroz said:


> Bad loss for you guys I think the first win for Memphis in the southwest division
> 
> Correct me if im wrong.
> 
> ...


Ok hroz. You made sure to wait until your Rockets beat Sac before posting this huh? :wink: :laugh:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Why do bad teams always get to beat us? Lol.

But seriously, Paul is shooting like crap, and this team needs to win next game, then take a good rest, and be as ready as ever for the second half.


----------



## Aussie_Baller (Nov 6, 2006)

No excuses losing to the team with the worst record. I am sick of these off nights and they could cost us a spot in the playoffs unless we figure out how to make the players give 100% every game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Ok hroz. You made sure to wait until your Rockets beat Sac before posting this huh? :wink: :laugh:


Seemed like the smart thing to do 

But seriously I do hope you gus make the playoffs. Mainly because I think you guys are the biggest threat to the Mavs and Suns from those who could finish 7t,8th.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

hroz said:


> *Seemed like the smart thing to do*
> 
> But seriously I do hope you gus make the playoffs. Mainly because I think you guys are the biggest threat to the Mavs and Suns from those who could finish 7t,8th.



LOL! I hear ya. But seriously, I don't think the Hornets are a threat to the Suns and especially not the Mavs who they haven't beaten in like....forever. Or do you mean the Hornets would just give them a better fight than Sac, or maybe Golden State?


----------



## Aussie_Baller (Nov 6, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> LOL! I hear ya. But seriously, I don't think the Hornets are a threat to the Suns and especially not the Mavs who they haven't beaten in like....forever. Or do you mean the Hornets would just give them a better fight than Sac, or maybe Golden State?


Yeah I think thats what he meant. Hopefully we can push for 6th because I'd much rather verse the Jazz than the Mavs or Suns but I doubt that will happen unless Kobe gets injured and we stop dropping games against crap teams.


----------

